
A Teenager’s View on Social Media - dpflan
https://medium.com/backchannel/a-teenagers-view-on-social-media-1df945c09ac6#.tgc3a48px
======
greenyoda
Note: This article is from a year ago.

Original discussion on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8851902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8851902)

A response to the article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8874411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8874411)

~~~
dpflan
Thanks, didn't do enough due diligence; searching for the URL yielded no
results as it appears to do an exact match.

The URL after the # appears to change on each GET of the article:
[https://medium.com/backchannel/a-teenagers-view-on-social-
me...](https://medium.com/backchannel/a-teenagers-view-on-social-
media-1df945c09ac6#.xbnp9xwza)

~~~
greenyoda
It's actually OK to repost an article after a year if it hasn't had
significant discussion in the last year. However, it's customary to put the
year in parentheses after the title if it's an old article so that people know
it's something they may have read before.

I was mainly pointing out the earlier discussions because they could be of
interest to someone reading the article.

